

Would anyone consider sponsoring me for the 2-year Make School Program? - jplab

The program works by allowing students to pay for their Make School education a percentage from their salary for two years after the program. If I can pay up front, I would have reduced overall expenses. If someone would consider it, I would like to talk to someone or a company who would be interested in working out a deal. Possibly contract work or part time employment for the next two years or something like that. I am open to suggestions.
======
ratfacemcgee
sponsor a user too cowardly to use their actual account to post this? why i'd
love to!

